# 650 v-twin in 500 body



## lesur (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a 2004 650 v-twin cat with the frame bent. I can get whole 2005 500 cat with out the engine and tranny. Can I put the 650 in the 500? Did anyone ever try?


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds like a tight fit for a V-Twin IMO


----------

